# Could i move and work in America?



## craigos26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi. Im Craig and i really want to move to America yet i am unsure if my profession will allow me entry. I am a practising Registered Mental Health Nurse (RMN /RNMH) with 4 years experience in England. My experience is within Child & Adolescent Mental Health (CAMH) and i have completed a post graduate degree within this speciality. 

I would like to work in the field of CAMH in America. Is this possible? I understand that Nurses in America are 'General' trained, then move onto specialities such as CAMH...does this mean that my qualifications are not suitable? Ideally i would like to work as a CAMH Nurse, yet if this is not possible, then i would work within a similar field.

Any thoughts / advice / ideas?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

craigos26 said:


> I would like to work in the field of CAMH in America. Is this possible? I understand that Nurses in America are 'General' trained, then move onto specialities such as CAMH...does this mean that my qualifications are not suitable? Ideally i would like to work as a CAMH Nurse, yet if this is not possible, then i would work within a similar field.


I don't see your chosen profession securing you the right to live and work in the US, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Chances are you won't be able to qualify for a nursing job in the US without some significant re-training and/or passing of exams. You may want to check online to find the state nursing boards (nursing licenses in the US are handled at the state level), and then see what requirements they have for foreign qualified nurses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ipets902 (Mar 10, 2009)

of cause 
if you want to.
try your best.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "American Nurses Association". This site will give you considerable information. As mentioned before - you need US certifications plus an employer sponsoring you. One step at a time.


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Nursing Jobs*

If you are looking for a permanent, per diem, or travel nursing job; in-patient, out-patient, RMN /RNMH, or hospice. There are recruitment agencies to help you find your dream nursing jobs, partnered with the leading hospitals, travel nurse companies. 
Registered nurse positions available throughout the US! 
Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Idaho, Illinois, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, West Virginia, Wisconsin, Wyoming. And this is not all.
This job of your's is one of the "MOST WANTED" jobs in US.


----------

